# Spinner baits don't work in Queensland?



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Mate I LOVE Spinnerbaits! :twisted: I think the case as you go further north is it is much less about cod and bass, and much more about barra. My first freshwater fish was on a spinnerbait, and nailed 15+ bass and 3 toga in the one session! I agree that it is hard to find much in terms of range, but most stores should stock them :shock:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

We use spinnerbaits extensively for our seq bass fishing, but they're looked upon with suspicion for other targets. I do however remember a Warren Steptoe article from a few years ago demonstrating their application for barra, jacks and even bream! 
Bass fishing is all about the dams now as far as most fishos are concerned and the hot lures dominate the sales. Spinnerbaits just don't have the cool factor of a jackal. Fine by me, means I never have to struggle to find the colour I want.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know of freshwater fishes who use them. Here's a YouTube video of someone catching barra on them, it's a plug for his lures and a local I know took him to this location.

It's a bit like tractors, everyone here buys John Deere or Case because Massey Fergusons and New Hollands are crap, but go to an area where the dealer sells the others and they think Case and John Deere are crap.

I personally think it's part habit part marketing, why do more Sydney siders wear RM Williams boots the the locals here. Why do Melbournians like the colour black, why are there so many mitsubishis in adelaide? (yes the factory).

We're all the same with lanuage and customs aren't we? We all develop our own little bits of slang and different ways of saying the same thing. Victorians ask questions back to front..."like fishing do you?" as opposed to QLDers who would ask "do you like fishing?" ....probably be more like "like fishing ay?" :lol:

I'm 100% sure spinners work just as well here as anywhere else, you would lose too much ramp cred being seen with one though.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Head into the SW of QLD and you'll find them in most tackle shops and service stations as well. Surprise surprise cod,yellow belly and bass being the main targets. I've used Healer blades (basically Bettle spins) which are the wire frame and blades without the fixed hook and you just clip on a soft plastic rigged on a jig head. These have been effective for flathead in the Maroochy river. PAT.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

No occy you didn't look in the wrong shops, you're right in saying that they're not very popular. I've never seen anyone use them.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never seen them used either. In fact I had to watch to the end of the video to know what they were.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh dear ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Why do I feel the need to find one of these silly lures and catch some fish with it to bust the myth?

....I now have a new challenge.

Now that you mention spinner baits, remember the Tassie Devil promotion a couple of years ago here on AKFF? I scored a few of those lures in different sizes and colours and they worked well in both saltwater and fresh. Do you see people using them up here? not really, why?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Fisherman are like women, a marketers dream!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Have any of you guys seen the "lure" that Bill Watson (think that's his name also Billy Bob I think but correct if I'm wrong you'll be forgiven :lol: ) makes or has made for trolling for mackeral from his yak ? From a loose description I read somewhere sounds like a heavy duty spinner bait set up but uses a large saltwater fly instead of a rubber skirted lead head. Sounds a bit like a large HD bettle spin with a fly clipped on. Come to think of it it's probably on the Noosa kayak site. PAT.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it uses a ganged pillie or other whole fish bait under blades which help it to swim in a stable way.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I own a few and have caught a couple of fish on them but pretty much never use them. Why? Well, I don't fish enough to need to use them. I struggle to swim more than 25% of my HB's and am no where near good enough at fishing with them yet to start learning other styles. You can definately buy them at tackle shops in Cairns - Sooties, JP and Barra being the targets.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Im pretty new to the bass thing, but I managed to land a few on the tt spinnerbait I got in the bargin tt boxes from amart a few months ago.

Am looking at stocking up on some more at the moment in readiness for the new season. 

Besides its the only kind of lure i can cast with my baitcaster....... :lol:


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I would think their biggest strong point would be their high degree of snag proofness (Is that a word ?) as the fix hook points inwards so you can literally drag it slowly across timber without fear as long as it doesn't wedge in a "V" of a snag. PAT.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I wasn't aware of snagproofness, now that I am it sounds like my type of lure.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

occy said:


> Snagproofness is indeed a word, as is castabilitiness. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Indeed

Have just assembled my bass lurebox and it includes spinnerbaits for extra helpings of Snagproofness and a dose or two of Castabilitness...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I was just wondering yesterday whether Snapper may take a fancy to them. I have a few top shelf one's with no species to target (OK, Bass, but I want to catch themn exclusively on Hula Poppers ;-) ).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I was just wondering yesterday whether Snapper may take a fancy to them. I have a few top shelf one's with no species to target (OK, Bass, but I want to catch themn exclusively on Hula Poppers ;-) ).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

And I'm repeating myself, myself, myself, ...


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Remember, the primary purpose of lures is to catch fishermen, not fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

occy said:


> Snagproofness is indeed a word, as is castabilitiness. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


As is unboggability (carts).

Trevor


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a theory. Once north of the tropic of Capricorn spinner baits are severely impacted by the reducing Coriolis effect. By the time you get to the equator they do not know which way to spin. The elite members of FNQ are aware of this and quite correctly have persuaded the suppliers that such new fangled gadgets are about as useless as left wing politicians. They are especially askance at any spinner baits with red wool or any othe red colouring as red is only appropriate on necks and anywhere else should be reported to Mr McCarthy. ;-) 
Jerry


----------



## hobie1kenobi (Jul 26, 2011)

I love em but the cheap ones just dont cut it.

Also increased my hook ups by adding suicide hook


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

skorgard said:


> Remember, the primary purpose of lures is to catch fishermen, not fish.


You're onto something there.


----------



## hobie1kenobi (Jul 26, 2011)




----------

